# Grafikkarte übertakten



## stain (16. August 2007)

Ich habe eine nVidia-Grafikkarte und würde diese gerne ein wenig übertakten.
Dazu habe ich aber ein paar Fragen:


Was genau wird beim übertakten vorgenommen?
Ist das übertakten gefährlich, auch wenn man die Temperatur im Auge behält und die Grafikkarte nicht zu heiß wird?
Kann man eine Grafikkarte auch wieder "zurücktakten"?
Ich habe in einer Zeitschrift schonmal von dem Programm ATITools gehört. Kann ich damit die Grafikkarte auch dauerhaft übertakten?
Kann die Grafikkarte auch überhitzt werden, wenn ich alle Regler auf das Maximum stelle um die Grafikkarte mit diesen Einstellungen zu testen?
Bricht das ATITools das Übertakten ab, wenn die Temperatur der Karte zu hoch wird?

Gut, das waren jetzt einige Fragen, aber das ist das was ich gerne wissen würde.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst Antworten auf einige der Fragen!

Im Vorraus schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten eine Grafikkarte zu übertakten. Die Risiken die existieren sind Zerstörung durch eine zu hohe Temperatur. Und Artefakte (Darstellungsfehler) im Bild wenn du den Takt zu hoch wählst. Das Problem mit den Artefakten wird beseitigt indem du einfach einen geringeren Takt wählst.
Mit ATI Tool habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht obwohl ich meine aktuelle Karte nicht übertakte weil der Leistungsgewinn verschwindend gering ist. Sofern ATI Tool die Tmeperatur deiner Karte auslesen kann wird es diese afaik auch berücksichtigen. Auch kann ATI Tool die Einstellungen sofort im 3D Modus testen und somit feststelen ob Artefakte entstehen würden.

Bei Nvidia kannst du die Karte mit einem kleinen Tweak auch im Treier übertakten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das noch geht. Ein anderes sehr gutes Tool ist Riva Tuner mit dem du auch gelockte Pixelpipelines freischalten kannst.


----------



## stain (17. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten eine Grafikkarte zu übertakten. Die Risiken die existieren sind Zerstörung durch eine zu hohe Temperatur. Und Artefakte (Darstellungsfehler) im Bild wenn du den Takt zu hoch wählst. Das Problem mit den Artefakten wird beseitigt indem du einfach einen geringeren Takt wählst.
> Mit ATI Tool habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht obwohl ich meine aktuelle Karte nicht übertakte weil der Leistungsgewinn verschwindend gering ist. Sofern ATI Tool die Tmeperatur deiner Karte auslesen kann wird es diese afaik auch berücksichtigen. Auch kann ATI Tool die Einstellungen sofort im 3D Modus testen und somit feststelen ob Artefakte entstehen würden.
> 
> Bei Nvidia kannst du die Karte mit einem kleinen Tweak auch im Treier übertakten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das noch geht. Ein anderes sehr gutes Tool ist Riva Tuner mit dem du auch gelockte Pixelpipelines freischalten kannst.



Gut also du meinst, dass ATITools auf die Temperatur achtet. Wenn ich meine Karte mit ATITools übertakte, ist diese dann auch noch unter Linux übertaktet, oder muss ich das auch noch mit Linux durchführen? Gibt es da auch noch Programme für Linux?


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Für Linux gibt es bestimmt auch Programme allerdings sind mir keine bekannt.


----------



## stain (17. August 2007)

So, habe nach kurzem Googlen das Tool NVCLOCK für Linux gefunden. Installiert habe ich es bisher noch nicht, da ich erst wissen wollte, ob ich erst mit ATITool den Max Core und Max Mem ermitteln und diese beiden Werte dann mit NVCLOCK übernehmen soll.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass man bei ATITools jeweils den Max Core und Max Mem für 2D, einfaches 3D und anspruchsvolles 3D einstellen kann.
Welches von diesen Werten sollte ich am Besten mit NVCLOCK übernehmen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. August 2007)

Den niedrigsten der 3 Werte solltest du nehmen um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Das müsste theoretisch der "Anspruchsvolles 3D" sein.

Verlass dich aber nicht auf diese Werte, da sie wirklich den Maximalwert angeben man sollte von der Differenz zum Orginalwert nochmal 5-10% abziehen, da diese Tools eben keine Langzeittests unter Vollast machen.

Ob das Ergbniss dann das bringt was du dir davon erwartest ist natürlich ein anderes Thema


----------



## stain (17. August 2007)

OK ich werde das mal ausprobieren. Vorerst mal vielen Dank!


----------



## AndreG (20. August 2007)

Moin,

Das Risiko bei solchen Aktionen ist relativ gering für deine Hardware solange du vorsichtig vorgehst. Erhöhe den Takt immer nur in kleinen Schritte ( 5-10Mhz ) und teste die Karte auf Stabilität und C°.

Wenn du meinst das optimale gefunden zu haben, mach auf jeden Fall einen Härtetest. Sprich 3D Mark an und auf Schleife bei allen Details. Wenn dort Fehler auftreten nimm den Takt etwas zurück und teste erneut. Wenn keine Fehler auftreten weiter erhöhen oder es dabei belassen.

Der Leistungsgewinn bei sowas bewegt sich im Rahmen von 0% bis zu 50% (eher selten).

Du kannst auch dein Graka Bios modden und die Taktraten dort direkt einstellen dann laufen sie immer mit den gleichen Mhz egal welches BS.

Ich schau nachher mal nach dem Link zu dem Tool und schreibst dann noch schnell dazu.

Mfg Andre


----------

